# Please help! Possibly Egg bound or cocci?



## Emily764 (10 mo ago)

I have a 4 year old sapphire gem hen who has recently gotten very I’ll. I noticed three days ago that she was a little slower but figured maybe she was just tired or maybe needed to lay an egg, but yesterday I realized that she really just didn’t want to move and was fluffed out, the classic sign that somethings wrong, I figured maybe she was egg bound but didn’t feel the egg, and couldn’t see it. I decided to go ahead soak her with some epson salt wich seemed to ease the pain for her a little, and then through a syringe gave her water and a tums. I blow dried her then let her sit for a while and soaked her again but still nothing, at that point it was really late so I just put her in a nesting box hoping she would lay. This morning I went out and she’s worse, I’ve looked into it and they say you should be able to feel the egg, but I can’t. I searched up her symptoms of not moving, fluffed out, when I checked for an egg there was a small amount of blood, and it came up with coccidiosis. I was surprised I had never really heard of this but it does line up with some of her symptoms. Her comb is also a little darker. She can’t even stand now and I honestly don’t think my poor girl is gonna make it by the end of the day. I saw that you can treat your flock with corid for coccidiosis or cocci but I’m not 100% sure that’s what it is, is it still safe to treat her with it if I’m not sure? Or would it be to much for her system? I really love this sweet girl and would appreciate any advice you guys have, also I’m sorry this is like super long.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, you can treat with Corid. If it's cocci. @dawg53 needs to step in and provide the dosages since I never remember. 

Something to consider, there may be something else going that caused an over abundance of cocci.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here, I found this: 
20% Corid Powder Dose is 1.5 tsp per gallon for 5 days, then 1/3 tsp for 7-14 days
9.6% Corid Liquid dose is 2 tsp per gallon for 5 days, then 1/2 tsp for 7-14 days
Click here to read all about using Corid, Amprol, AmproMed, etc.
Oxytetracyline and Tetracyline Powder Doses


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If there's no improvement after using Corid, get her started on SMZ-TMP. Dosage is 1/4 tablet twice a day for 5 days. Here's where you can buy it. Consider purchasing it now:





Fishbiotic SMZ/TMP Fish Antibiotic Fishbiotic - Pet Antibiotics | Pet


Free Shipping on most orders over $49. Great Low Price. Fishbiotic SMZ/TMP Tablets contain 800 mg sulfamethoxazole and 160 mg trimethoprim per tablet. For aquarium use. Tablets. Fishbiotic SMZ/TMP Fish Antibiotic Fishbiotic Pet Antibiotics | Pet




www.valleyvet.com


----------

